
Ask HN: Moving to US from the UK? - fargo
I am interested in moving to the US from the UK (given all the Brexit shenanigans). I have a UK and an EU passport and I am able to transfer to the US office of my current company fairly quickly.<p>My question is, once in the US what would the situation be regarding changing jobs and visa security? Is it easier to get a new job once in the US when I decide to, or is it the same struggle as getting an H1B visa?
======
wikibob
You need to know what visa specifically you will have.

If your company qualifies, and your job role qualifies, a L1(A or B) is the
most likely route.

Do you work for a large multinational? L1B is for folks with specialized
technical knowledge. The good news is, L1 visas are dual intent (like H1B) so
you can later file for a green card. The not so great news is L1B has to go
through the Permanent Labor Certification program.

I would plan on working for the company that you get the L1 visa with for at
least a few years. Eventually you will be able to get the greencard, at which
point you are free and can go work for anyone you please. 5 years after
getting the greencard you can file for naturalization and become a passport
holding citizen.

Lots of info online. Google for something like “L1 visa greencard”

